
Jelly – Compute the Discrete Fourier Transform in 15 Bytes of Code - peter_d_sherman
http://codegolf.stackexchange.com/questions/82631/compute-the-discrete-fourier-transform
======
peter_d_sherman
Some additional links:

[https://github.com/DennisMitchell/jelly](https://github.com/DennisMitchell/jelly)

[http://jelly.tryitonline.net/#code=TFLigJnCtcOXJ8O3TC0qwrLCs...](http://jelly.tryitonline.net/#code=TFLigJnCtcOXJ8O3TC0qwrLCs8O3U-KCrA&input=&args=MSwwLDIsMCwzLDAsNCww&debug=on)

